# Boiler installation - NYC code ( particular parts location)



## bartpoland (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to install 11 boilers - Williamson GWA. I need to NYC code for the boiler installation, mainly concerning low water cutt off location.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bartpoland said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am from Poland.I want to find out what should I need in order to start Plumbing school.I got B.A from English philology and MBA(Master Business Administration) from British University.My father has huge experience within plumbing but he doesnt have license.Taking into consideration lack of American High School (I got both education mentioned above) please help and tell me what shoud I need in order to get Plumbing License.I know about 7 year experience (I will handle it).How much should I pay for such as school?How long does it last?What kind of classes occur in such as School? Any additional information will be welcome.


This is your intro from June 2009. Are you now installing boilers? I'm on the edge of my seat.....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> I have to install 11 boilers - Williamson GWA. I need to NYC code for the boiler installation, mainly concerning low water cutt off location.


 Are you a plumber or havc person?? How about doing a proper intro and where you are located before we get heated up on this topic...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Airgap said:


> This is your intro from June 2009. Are you now installing boilers? I'm on the edge of my seat.....


 
Fast learner he is.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> I have to install 11 boilers - Williamson GWA. I need to NYC code for the boiler installation, mainly concerning low water cutt off location.


 This guy scares me...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> I have to install 11 boilers - Williamson GWA. I need to NYC code for the boiler installation, mainly concerning low water cutt off location.


 Why Williamson boilers?? What wrong with Weil Mclain boilers???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why Williamson boilers?? What wrong with Weil Mclain boilers???


 Hey fellows.. I know the answer.. just 'testing' this guy..


----------



## bartpoland (Jun 27, 2009)

the same **** as weil mclain - but williamson is cheaper.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> the same **** as weil mclain - but williamson is cheaper.


If you know that, then why you don't know the NYC boiler codes??


----------



## bartpoland (Jun 27, 2009)

if you dont want to help me out just dont post here..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> if you dont want to help me out just dont post here..


 Sure we'll help you, but you gotta help up with your background, are you liensced plumber ??


----------



## bartpoland (Jun 27, 2009)

no, I need to find NYC code for boiler installation - something has changed and they need to get two water cut off installed and I dont know where to put them - return or supply - that only thing


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartpoland said:


> no, I need to find NYC code for boiler installation - something has changed and they need to get two water cut off installed and I dont know where to put them - return or supply - that only thing


Oh man....this is really bad... don't do the job... you are NOT quaiflied(sp) to do the job .. period.. give it to the REAL hydronic heating company..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

These are the guys I lose jobs to...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> These are the guys I lose jobs to...


 Same here... every wonder why many 'like new' boilers on craigslist ?? Owners got fed up with them after they were installed by handyhacks due to improper pipings and size and noises... so they went to crappy uncomfortable forced air since that the only thing they understand..
Junkirk are the most I see in craigslist due to their cheapo design and improper pipings.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Same here... every wonder why many 'like new' boilers on craigslist ?? Owners got fed up with them after they were installed by handyhacks due to improper pipings and size and noises... so they went to crappy uncomfortable forced air since that the only thing they understand..
> Junkirk are the most I see in craigslist due to their cheapo design and improper pipings.


How about after doing a heat loss, especially on steam, and the owner says the other guy is giving him a bigger boiler for less money, therefore it is a better value.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> How about after doing a heat loss, especially on steam, and the owner says the other guy is giving him a bigger boiler for less money, therefore it is a better value.


 So true, so true...


----------

